# Maxolution [...]



## Jule1989 (13 August 2009)

Ich hole mal nicht so weit aus,

mein Freund hat von Intrum Justitia Rechnungen von Maxolution bekommen, insgesamt 3.. Über 3000 Euro..

Darauf hin habe ich dort hin geschrieben und habe die IP Adresse und den anmeldebogen angefordert..  
uns wurde am telefon gesagt, er hat sich mit der und der mail addy und konto daten angemeldet, in dem anmeldebogen den ich bekommen habe steht gar keine bank verbindung weder wurde mir die IP geschickt..

Woran liegt das? Wahrscheinlich weil sie doch nichts haben...
Mein Freund hat ganz klar gesagt, dass er sich dort nie angemeldet hat, was ich ihm glaube.. Allerdings hat er gesagt wenn Spam Mails kamen hat er schon mal drauf geklickt.. allerdings wissen wir nicht ob Maxolution so spam mails schreiben?


Haben für Dienstag nen Termin beim Anwalt.. Vielleicht erfährt der ja die IP...

Hat jemand erfahrungen gemacht wie es nach dem Inkasso weiter geht?


Lg Jule


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2009)

*AW: Maxolution [...]*

Lasst Euren Anwalt mal machen.
Inkassobüros sind zunächst mal auch nichts weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte, die haben keine irgendwie gearteten Sonderrechte.

Wenn er sich nicht angemeldet hat, gibt es auch nichts zu bezahlen.


----------



## schmerli (20 Juni 2013)

Hello... 
Ich habe mit meinem Freund ebenso so Probleme mit dieser Firma. Seit 2 Jahren bekommt er Briefe wo immer unterschiedliche summen drinn stehen. - Einmal 2500€ , 560€ , 100€ - 
Und immer drohen sie in diesen Briefen,dass bei nicht bezahlen der nächste Schritt ein gerichtlicher sein wird. Doch dies drohen sie schon seit 2 Jahren und passiert ist noch nichts. Es wurde aich noch nie etwas abgebucht. 

Och habe mal zu dieser inkasso Firma von der ich noch nie etwas gehört habe angerufen. Die sagten mir dass sie mir keine Auskünfte geben können und dass sie mor Unterlagen zuschicken wo aufgeklärt wir was mein Freund hier zu zahlen hätte. Doch bis heute kam nichts nirgens wieder ein neuer Bettag der zu bezahlen Ost. 

Och weiß nicht ob wir es einfach weiterhin ignorierdn sollen oder ob iwir mal mit einen Anwalt sprechen sollen


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2013)

Wenn Du da wirklich Ruhe haben willst miußt Du mit einer "negativen Feststellungsklage" kontern. Dabei soll festgestellt werden daß KEINE Ansprüche bestehen


----------



## schmerli (20 Juni 2013)

Wie mach ich das? Sich habe nemlich keine Ahnung zum dem ganzen :/


----------



## bernhard (20 Juni 2013)

Einfach einen Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherzentrale fragen.

Rechtsberatungen dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.


----------

